# Avalanche risk! My Freeride Edit, 5 powder days in Italy. Share yours!



## Globesnail (Nov 17, 2013)

Powder edit from the alps:

 click here

I appreciate some feedback on how to make better videos!

If you have a powder/freeride edit, post!!

Lets fire up for the season! Have an awesome day


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Tried embedding the video for you. Except the video link no worky. Might want to look into that...


----------



## Globesnail (Nov 17, 2013)

Thanks, not sure how to imbed, but link should work now!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I didn't see no avalanches, shooting cracks, or other signs of sketchy snow. Plenty of great looking powder. Europe has a distinct flair. Got to say those looked like fun days. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Globesnail (Nov 17, 2013)

Thanks! btw location is for the most part in Montgenèvre, highly recommended. 
Guess it was pretty stable, even though there were avalanches on the same % slope at the mountain next to us 
(sorry for my bad english). well, well, description little misleading... best to avoid those anyway :laugh:


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

nice video! those looked like some awesome runs! btw am i the only who noticed the guy out in the backcountry on these steep runs riding a skate banana? haha


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Rookie09 said:


> nice video! those looked like some awesome runs! btw am i the only who noticed the guy out in the backcountry on these steep runs riding a skate banana? haha


I saw that same thing. Not my first choice, but it didn't look super deep.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Pretty sure that is all lift accessed bc in the video. Not surpised at all to not see a pow specific board. Just about any snowboard works for pow anyway. Some are just better than others. 

I saw the avalanche risk and figured you caught a slide on film. Maybe a natural, or maybe one you triggered from (hopefully) a safe spot. I love that stuff.


----------



## Globesnail (Nov 17, 2013)

If you look even closer you'll see I ride the skate banana myself, haha!
For big mountains on varied snow it's not that good, but in powder it works great imo.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

good vid for a self-made! got me psyched to ride, that's the best result...

only idea would be to sometimes put the pole back over the shoulder for a differnt pov downhill, more variety


----------



## tradnwaves4snow (Nov 19, 2013)

Nice work bro. What program did you use to do the edit? I'm keen to put a video together this season with a bunch of random clips. Kinda want something basic that allows for a bit of slo-mo and some time lapse stuff and a few titles etc. any recommendations? Will be filming mostly 1080p stuff on a gopro


----------



## Globesnail (Nov 17, 2013)

CassMT: thanks, yeah thats the most important thing! Would be a good idea with an over the shoulder for a different angel. 
Later I have seen other vids with people doing that, and it looks awesome.

tradnwaves4snow: thanks man! I used Adobe premiere pro for editing. 
Just for simple editing/cutting, a basic editing software should 
do the trick (Pinnacle studio if you use Ipad). 
You should look into the gopro studio editor (or whatever the name is) for timelapse. 
Haven't tried it, but it should make the timelapse job pretty easy. 

My tip for editing amateur videos is to keep it simple and avoid all those horrible presets. 
-just stick to clean cuts. No need to make them even more amateur!


----------



## tradnwaves4snow (Nov 19, 2013)

@globesnail thanks for the tips mate. yea i have used the go pro studio program to make a couple of timelapses, i guess making it into a video first and then throwing it into a video editor with the rest would make it easier to deal with instead of messing with getting the frame rate right on a bunch of stills. 

I also noticed you're in norway mate, where abouts? I just moved over to Oslo from Australia and dont have anyone to ride with at the moment  probably going to get a season pass to tryvann coz its close.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I use Premeire Elements which is just not the full version of Pro. Which of course means it is cheaper. It does more than the stock programs.

I think most of you know but just to put it out there. Keep your videos short. A song or maybe two if you got strong video. Cut that shit and get to the point. Put the fun stuff in leave out the boring. 

I did three videos last season and I had easily over 5 hours of film. All three videos put together clocked in at just over 10 minutes. It is not like I am doing anything groundbreaking but hopefully are enjoyable for those 3 or 4 minutes. I am not asking for much time out of the viewer. 

Just going by my habits. When someone throws out a vid and it's 10 minutes long and it doesn't seem like you are anywhere near pro level, I tend to have a "I'll look at it later" attitude and move on. Might mean I never look at it.


----------



## tradnwaves4snow (Nov 19, 2013)

killclimbz said:


> When someone throws out a vid and it's 10 minutes long and it doesn't seem like you are anywhere near pro level, I tend to have a "I'll look at it later" attitude and move on. Might mean I never look at it.


good point. 

I was more looking to make a longer film mainly just for myself and maybe send to a few good mates to check out. maybe i'll make some shorter cuts for youtube and shit too.

Since this is my first full season now i live in snow rather than australia, the idea im playing with is kind of a film about my journey. I surf and skate quite a bit so have some footage of me skating around oslo, hitting gaps and finding biggers stuff that will be rad to hit once it snows (ive found some awesome spots i hope turn out sick). So i have footage of the gap before snow, then i'll have it with snow, these will all be really quick cuts but could still take a little time with a few of the better falls included (lets hope they are not too bad haha). 

Then i'll have a bunch of park clips and pov pow runs. maybe a few of my girlfriend crusing down on skis thrown in. 

i guess even with a whole seasons worth of footage it'll prolly run shorter than i expect though right. i guess i'll have to wait and see. never really edited anything before, still have 30 plus hours of motocross footage and about the same with surf/skate sitting on hard drives. i gotta get my shit together haha


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I would just say start with short clips. Sounds like you are doing some rad stuff. If it's good people will notice and you'll build a following. Then if you feel like doing a longer edit later, you'll have a much better chance of getting a fair number of people to watch it. 

Like I am some big internet star. Maybe 50 people have seen my vids...


----------



## Globesnail (Nov 17, 2013)

killclimbz is on the point! 

tradnwaves4snow I'm in the Oslo area, but I'm traveling for 8 months in January (to australia for 3 months of surfing actually!). 
If you are a park rider tryvann is good, but western Norway is where the powder is (and a few waves in the winter). Seems like you got some stuff going, keep it up!

Will make lots of videos from my trip as well. Better keep'm short and interesting!


----------



## tradnwaves4snow (Nov 19, 2013)

Globesnail said:


> killclimbz is on the point!
> 
> tradnwaves4snow I'm in the Oslo area, but I'm traveling for 8 months in January (to australia for 3 months of surfing actually!).


yea thats rad! you'll have an awesome time im sure. kinda bummed im missing the aussie summer but 4-5 months of snow will be worth it. maybe if you get a few days in before you leave we can meet up. im looking at getting the weekday season pass for tryvann.


----------

